# Weekly Competition 2015-52



## Mike Hughey (Dec 22, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F R' F2 R F U F2
*2. *U2 R' U R' F R F U2 R2 U'
*3. *U R' U2 F R U2 F' U2
*4. *F2 R' F2 R' F' R' U2 F U2
*5. *F2 R F' R2 U2 F' U' F2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R B2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 U' R2 F R2 D' U2 L' R2 F2 D' B
*2. *F2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U L B2 R2 U B' D2 U B2 F
*3. *L' F U L2 F B2 L' U F D' F2 R' D2 R U2 R D2 B2 U2 B2 R'
*4. *B U' L' B2 U2 R2 L U' D2 R' F2 R2 B' R2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 L2 B2
*5. *F2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 U2 F2 L D2 R' B D' F2 D B2 L' F' R2 U

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 Rw2 U B2 R' B2 F L U' Rw' U Rw2 Uw' F Rw Fw' D' F' U' F R F D2 U2 Rw2 F' R Fw2 F' D F' Rw B' Rw' B2 Fw' F' Rw' F' U2
*2. *B2 Fw L Rw Uw R2 D' U2 L2 Fw' Uw B' D2 L2 F2 L' Rw2 Uw R2 D' R' B2 F2 L B2 Fw' F' Rw' D2 Uw2 F' L' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 R2 F' D2 Rw Fw2
*3. *D' F' Rw R Uw Fw' Rw2 Uw2 U R2 D2 B Rw2 Uw2 U' L2 Uw Rw F L2 Rw' F2 R' B F Uw L U2 L' B' F' Rw2 F Rw D' L' D' Uw' U2 Fw'
*4. *D' F D Fw' L Uw R' U B F2 D' Uw L' Uw2 L Rw' F' L' Rw' Fw2 Rw' R' B' Rw2 B' L' Fw' L2 Rw2 R2 D Rw' Uw B' R' U' L2 F U' R2
*5. *L2 Rw' Uw' L Rw Fw' F2 U F2 D2 U2 L' D2 Uw' U2 Rw2 D' Fw R' Fw D' Fw R Uw R2 Fw F D R' Fw2 L2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 F' U2 F Uw F2 Uw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *L2 Lw' Rw' R2 Bw D2 F' U' Fw' D F D' Rw' R' Fw R' Dw Fw' Rw F R' D' Fw2 D' Dw2 Rw' D' L R' Dw Uw Bw2 Dw L R' U2 F' Lw' B' F Lw2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw' B F2 Uw Lw Fw L2 R' Bw' Dw B2 R' B' Fw2 Lw Rw2 B2
*2. *Dw' Bw2 D' L' B2 Dw L2 Rw' R Dw U2 L2 B' Lw Rw2 U2 F Uw B' Fw' Uw' U F2 R2 F2 Uw2 Bw R Dw' Bw' D U Bw2 Fw F Uw2 F2 D' Dw Bw2 Dw2 Rw' Dw2 B2 Fw Rw' F Lw' B2 Dw2 L2 B2 Fw' F' D L Fw Dw' Uw R'
*3. *L2 R D' Rw Dw2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 Dw2 B' Rw2 B' U Fw2 R' D Dw2 Fw' Lw2 Uw2 U' F Lw2 Fw Rw' R Bw Rw2 B2 R' U Lw' Dw' F2 Rw F2 L B Dw2 B Fw' D2 Dw F Lw U2 R2 D' Rw' R D Dw' B Bw2 U' F' Rw Uw' R' D'
*4. *L2 Bw F D' Dw Fw L R' B2 F2 D2 Dw2 Uw' Lw2 U' Lw Rw F' D2 U' Fw2 Rw' Dw R' Fw' L' Lw Bw' D2 Fw Rw2 F D2 L' B Fw' Lw D U' R U' Bw' Fw F2 U Rw2 B2 L Lw' Rw U2 L Lw B' Bw D' F2 Lw' Rw Bw'
*5. *F2 Dw2 Uw U2 Rw Dw Uw2 Fw2 U' Lw' Fw Rw' R B Dw' B Fw' Lw R Bw2 L' D U' R D2 Dw2 U' B' Bw' F Lw2 U F2 D2 L' B' L Bw2 D Uw' U2 F Lw Rw Dw F2 Lw' U2 L2 Dw2 F2 Lw2 Dw2 Bw' Fw' Rw2 Fw2 F2 Dw F'

*6x6x6*
*1. *D2 L 3F U2 2B' R2 3F2 3U2 2B2 U' F D2 3U' L 2L2 3R' 3U2 R 2U L' D' 2U' B 2B2 3F2 2F' 2D' 2B' 3F2 L2 3R' R2 B' 2B 2R2 B' 3R B' 2F2 L2 2R 3F2 D2 2B2 R2 U' 3F' F2 L R2 2F' 2L' 2F' 3U 2R2 2F2 R U' R' F2 2L2 D 3F' 2F2 F D 2D' 3U 2U' U'
*2. *2L2 3R' 2B' F2 2U2 R 2F 2L 2R 3U2 3R2 D' F 3R R' 2U' B L2 3R' U L 3R' R B2 3U2 U2 L' U 2L2 R B2 3U 3F 2F' F2 2L2 2F' L' 3U' 2U2 U' 2R2 R' 2B' F2 R2 D 2F 3U' 2B R2 2U' L' 2B2 F2 2R' D U B' F' U2 3R2 2D2 U' 2L' 3R2 2D' L 3U2 L'
*3. *2B 2F' 2L' 3U' 3F F2 L 3R 3U' 2R 2U' U B 2B2 D' 2B' 2F' F' 2D2 L R D' 3U2 3R' 2R2 2U 3R 2D 2U' L' 3R' 3U2 B 2B' D 2D' 3R2 B 2F 2R' 2F' 3R2 D 2D2 2U' 2F 2D 2U 2R' 3F 2R B2 2B 2F' 2R 3U 2R' R' B 2D' 2B' 2D' F' 2D 2L 2R' R2 2F 3R2 R2
*4. *2L' 3F' 2R' 2U' R2 2B2 3F2 2D 3U' 2U F' R' U' 3R2 R 2D2 2U 2F F 3R2 2U 2B2 2F2 2L 2R2 D2 2U 2B 2U' L2 D 3R' 2U2 2F2 2U 2L2 2D2 B F' 3U U' B2 2B 3F' 2F' F 2D' R 2U2 B' D2 2L' B' 3R B' 2F F 2R' R B 2D2 2U 2F2 F 3U 2U' U' R 3F2 2D
*5. *R' B2 2R' 2U B' 2R' 3F 2U2 B' 3F2 2F L2 3R 2R2 D2 L' 2R2 2F' R2 3F' 2U' R2 3U U2 F 2L2 2B' L2 2R D' B' 2R' 3F L 2R' 3U L' B2 3F' 2D2 2F' L' D' 2U L2 B2 3F L R 3F' 2R 2F F D' 2B2 U2 L 2L2 D2 2B L 2B 3F2 3R F' U 2R2 3F 2L' R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L2 3U L' 2D 2R' 3D' F2 3R2 3U 2B 2R2 R2 3F2 2U2 3B2 3F F2 3D2 B2 2B F' 2D' U2 F2 D 2D' 3D' 3U' 2U U' 3R 3U' L 3L2 3R' B 2R2 3F 3L 2D2 2L 3D2 2U U2 3L2 B' 2B' L 2U 2L' 3B2 2D' U L 2U 2B 3B 2D' R2 2F' 2U 3R' 2R' 3D2 F 2L2 2D' 2U2 2R2 D 2F 3L' 2D' U2 2F' 3R2 2U2 U L U B 2B 3B2 2F2 D' 2D 2U B2 F2 2R F' D' 3U' 2B2 3L' 3R' 2R2 3U' R 2B2
*2. *U' 3L' 3R2 2D U2 3F2 L2 3R 2D R' D' 3D2 3L2 3R 2U' B' 3L' 3R' 3F 2D2 3D2 3U L 3R 2D 2L' 3R' 3B' 2L 3L 2B' 3B 3F2 2F' R U2 3F' F' 3R' 3D' 3F2 2F2 2R2 2F 2L2 3R2 R2 3D' L2 3L2 3R' 3B 2R 3D' 2F' D2 2U' 3F2 U' 3F F2 3U2 R2 2B' D U2 3B' D2 2B2 F2 3D2 F2 2U2 2F2 F 2D 2R' 3D' 3L U 2B 3U' 3B 3D2 3B D' 3B 2R2 R2 2D' 3R 2D' B2 U2 F 3R2 F' 3U2 B' 2F
*3. *F' 2U2 3R' F2 D' 2U' 3L B' 2L2 3R R2 B2 2R2 3F 2D' 2U U 3R 2B2 3B' D' R' 3D' L 3D' B 3U2 F' D2 2U2 3R' R2 3B' 2U 2F2 D' 2D' 2U2 B 2B' 2D 3L2 3B' 3R2 3B' 2L' 3B' F 3R2 R' B' 3D2 2F2 3L2 2R2 3U' L' 2B' 2D' 2L' 3R' R2 F 2L R' 2B 3B' L' B' 3F 3U R 2U 2B' 3D' 3B 2L' 2R' R' B' D2 2D' 2F 2L2 3L R2 2U 2B' D2 3R' D 2D' 3F' U' R2 F' 2L2 3R2 R 3F2
*4. *2D' 3L' D2 2L 3L' U' 3F 3R2 2F 3U2 F 3L' 2R D' R' 2U B2 3F' L 3R' B L2 2R' 3U' 2R 3B2 F' 2D 3R2 3F2 2L 3F2 U2 2B' L F D' 2L' 3R R2 2B2 2F 2U 3B' 3R2 3F2 3D' B' 2L R2 2D2 3U' 2B2 3D 3U 3R 2F' 2L' 3R' R' F D2 2R R2 B2 2B' F2 2U' 2B2 3F2 R' 2B' 3U2 2B' D 3B' 3F' 2F U2 R2 2D' U' B2 2B2 3B2 F 3D' 3U2 3B' L R2 2D' 3R' 3D U 2F2 2R2 3U' 3L' 3U2
*5. *2B 2U' B L' U' 2B' F2 2D' 3F 3U' 2B2 3B 3F' 2F' 3L2 3U2 L 3L 3R2 3U' 2U' 2F' D L B 2B2 3B 2L' 3D' B2 2F2 2L2 3B2 D2 2B2 2D 3F2 3D2 3B 2L2 2R2 B2 3B2 U2 R2 D R' F' L2 3R 2R' 3B' 2U2 B 2R 2U R 2B' 3D2 U' 2R' 3U' 3L' R' 2B' 2F 3L U' F 3U2 2U B 2B2 2F' 3D 3F2 R B 3F 2L' 3L' 3U B2 3B' 2D' 3L2 2B' 2L R D2 2D2 3U' 2L2 3R' 2U 2B' R 2D2 2U F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F' R2 F2 U' F' U F2 R2
*2. *F2 U R' U' R2 U' F2 U
*3. *U F U R' U F2 U R U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U B2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' R' U' B' L D B' F R F'
*2. *F L' U F2 D B R' F2 R D' F R D2 R U2 L B2 L F2 R'
*3. *L2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 D R2 B2 U R' F L B U' B2 F2 R' D2 R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' F' Uw Fw Rw D' Uw' Rw' D2 Rw2 Fw F' L2 B' D' Rw2 B2 Fw' L Rw R F2 D B L R D' Rw2 D Rw' R' F Rw R D2 L R2 D2 B2 Uw
*2. *L Rw R2 U' B2 F U2 R2 Fw L2 F L B Uw' L' D' Uw' F' R2 B' Rw' R2 B2 Fw2 F' U' B2 D L2 R Uw' Rw' Fw' F' Rw2 U B2 D' B2 D2
*3. *D2 L' Rw2 D' Fw' Uw2 U2 L R2 B Fw D L2 Fw' D B' Fw2 F U B' Uw Fw' D' F2 D Fw2 L Uw2 F2 D2 B' Fw' R2 D U Fw' F' R2 B2 R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 Lw Uw Bw2 L' Rw' Dw2 F' Dw' R' Dw' R' Bw' U L U2 Bw2 Fw2 D2 Bw' R' D Uw' U2 Rw' U Rw2 B Fw2 Rw D' Bw' Uw2 Rw Dw2 Fw2 Dw B2 U2 B Dw2 U' B2 Fw2 R Dw2 U Lw2 Rw2 B' D Bw' Fw2 D2 Rw2 Fw Dw Uw U2 Lw2
*2. *U R2 U F' U B Bw' D Dw U' B Dw' Bw' U' Rw' U' Lw' Bw' Lw2 B2 L2 Lw B' L2 D Lw' D Dw' Uw' Bw' Fw2 F L2 Dw L2 Lw F2 D' Rw2 Dw' F' D2 Bw2 Lw' D Uw Lw' R Bw2 L2 B2 Uw Rw Uw Bw' F D B Bw' Fw'
*3. *Uw U' B D' Rw' Uw B Bw' D Uw U Lw' B' Rw' B Lw2 D' Dw2 Lw2 Dw2 L' B2 Bw' Dw' L' R' Dw' R' Fw' D' L' Uw F' R' Bw Lw' B2 Dw' Fw2 F Uw Fw' F2 Uw' U2 R D2 Uw R B' D' F' Rw' B' Fw2 Uw Fw U Fw' Lw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' F2 3R 3F 2L' 2D 2L' R B R 3U' 2F 2U2 B2 3F U2 2F 2D2 2U2 U 2F2 F 3U 2R 2U U 2F F 2D2 2B' 3F 2F' 2L2 R D2 2B' L2 2F2 R' 2B' D 3U U2 L F2 L U2 2R' 3F' 3R2 3U 2U L2 2F 2U2 2R' 3U 2U' R 3U' L' R2 2U B 2B' F' 2D U2 3F 2F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U' 3F' F2 2D2 3R R 2B 2D2 2R' D' 2D' U B 3F2 3R' 3D' R2 2F 3L2 2R2 R' 3B2 2U' L 2U L 3U2 2U' 3F2 L' U2 B R 3F2 R2 2B U2 2L' 3U' 2F L' B2 2B2 2F R 3B' U R D' 2D 3U U 3L D' 2D' B2 2F' D2 3U' 3R D 3D' B2 3L2 2D2 3D2 2L2 R2 D2 3D 2B 2U2 R 2D2 2B2 3B 2F2 3R' B D' 2B2 3F2 2F2 2D' R F' 3R U' B' 3B2 F 2U2 2B' F' 3D2 B2 D' 3D U' 2L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' D L2 F L D' F R' D' B U L2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 U' R2
*2. *B L' D2 F B' L' D B' U F2 R' U2 L F2 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 B2
*3. *D' U' L2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D F2 U2 L' D F2 L' B D B D' B2 R2
*4. *D' L2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 U B' D B U2 B2 R B2 F U' R
*5. *R2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 F' R2 U2 L2 B L D2 U' L D' R2 B D R2 U
*6. *L2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 F' D2 R' D' F2 D B R U R'
*7. *L' U2 R F2 L F2 L2 U2 R F2 D2 B' D2 L U' R U' R' D F'
*8. *D' F2 R' D L2 U' R2 B L U F2 U2 D2 F R2 U2 D2 F U2 B R2
*9. *L F' R D L' D2 F2 R B R U2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 U'
*10. *R2 U2 L2 D' U2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 R' F' L' F U' B2 U2 R
*11. *B' U2 B' D2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 F2 D F' D U R' B2 L' U2 L2 D'
*12. *L F2 U' F' B2 U D' B U R2 F2 R D2 B2 L' B2 U2 R' L' D2
*13. *D2 L2 B D2 B' R2 F D2 B R2 B2 U' F R D' R B' L' B L2 F2
*14. *L' D2 L' U2 L F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U' F R2 U R' B2 U' B U F'
*15. *U R2 U L2 U B2 F2 R2 D B2 D B' R U2 F' D2 L' R F L2 U'
*16. *U2 B2 F R2 U2 F' R2 D2 U2 R2 F R' F L' D' R2 F U2 R' B F2
*17. *R2 D L2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 U' B2 D B' U L' R D F2 U' L2 B' R2
*18. *B D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B D2 B' D2 R D2 F' D' L U2 R F' L'
*19. *D R F' L B2 L' B2 L F B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U D2 F2 L2 B2
*20. *D L2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F L B U L' U R' U B' D
*21. *F2 U' B2 D' F' U L2 B R' L B2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' D' B2 U
*22. *U B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' L' F R' U2 L2 U F U2 L D
*23. *D F2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 B' U2 R F D' B2 U' B' L' F'
*24. *B F R2 U2 B R2 U2 B2 F' R2 D' B2 U2 R2 D2 R' D2 U R2 B'
*25. *U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 F L U' F' R F R' U2 B' U
*26. *R' D2 R2 F2 L B2 R U2 R U2 R' F L D U' R2 F D' U2 B2 F2
*27. *D' B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 U2 L' D' F' L F L R' B'
*28. *F2 L2 R2 B R2 B2 L2 R2 F' U2 L2 U' F' L' U2 B2 D B' D2 U'
*29. *F' D2 B' L' F' D' R' D F D R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' L2
*30. *F U' R' F2 L B L F2 U' B2 U R2 F2 U F2 B2 D' F2
*31. *D2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 U L F' U2 L2 D2 B U2 F L2 B U2 B'
*32. *D2 U2 F2 R F2 L2 U2 L' F2 U2 R D F U2 L U' L' R2 B L'
*33. *U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U' L2 U L2 R2 D' F' R B' L D2 B' R2 B U' R2
*34. *B' R F' D B L B2 U2 F' R U' F2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2
*35. *R2 F R2 B2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 F' D2 L' U' B' R F' U2 L R' D B2
*36. *R2 D2 R U L2 B D' R L F' U2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 D F2 R2 L2 U
*37. *D2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 D' U' B' R B U2 B2 D' L' B F'
*38. *R2 D2 L2 D2 B' F' U2 B2 F' D2 L2 U B' U2 L' R' U B' R B' F
*39. *F2 L' B2 U2 R2 U2 L R' D2 R' B2 D' U2 B2 U' B R' F' L2 R' U
*40. *B L' F' R U' L' F' D2 L U2 F U2 F' R2 L2 B' U2 F2 R2 F

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 B2 U2 R U2 L' D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U B' R F' R F2 R2 D' L2 U2
*2. *F2 L B2 F2 D2 L2 R' D2 R' B2 R' D' U F2 D2 R' U F' D' R'
*3. *F' L B2 D' L U' D R2 D B R' D2 L' U2 B2 R F2 L F2 D2
*4. *D' F' D' L D' B U B2 R2 B' R F2 U2 F2 L' U2 R' U2 L' D2
*5. *U' R' D L F B D' F U' D' L2 U2 F' L2 F' U2 F L2 F' D2 L2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R' B' U F' L B2 F2 R D U L2
*2. *D2 L2 F2 D B2 D F2 D' U' R2 U' R' D B D B L R2 U F' D'
*3. *U F D2 R' F' B U' L B R2 B2 D B2 L2 D L2 U' F2 B2 R2
*4. *B2 U2 F2 L U2 B2 L2 U2 L D2 F2 U R U2 B F2 U L2 B F
*5. *U2 F R U F2 U2 L' D F D2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U' F2 B2 D' F2 U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 B2 U2 F' R2 F U2 B U2 F2 D B2 R' F2 R' F2 D2 F2
*2. *R F2 D2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R' D2 F2 R' B' L2 U2 F' R' U B' L' B
*3. *D2 R2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' L F' L2 R2 D' R2 B2 L D2 U'
*4. *F' D2 F R2 D2 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 F U B' F' R' U' L' F L2 D R
*5. *D' U' R2 U' B2 U' R2 U F2 R2 F' L U2 B2 L' U F L2 U2 R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F D2 B U2 B' D2 B D2 F' R2 U2 L F U' R D L F' L' R F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F2 R' U' F' R F' U'
*3. *R2 D' R2 U B2 L2 U R2 U2 F' U L' F' R U2 F2 D U R'
*4. *F' L2 B' R' F L U2 B2 Uw2 Rw' R' F2 D Uw2 Fw2 Uw' U2 B2 F D U2 Fw' L' Fw' D2 L D F' D' L' B' Rw2 B D2 U Fw D2 Fw F2 U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 F2 U' R2 U R' U2 F2 R
*3. *F D' R' L' B U2 D' R' F L' D2 R F2 L F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F2
*4. *R' Fw2 F' L2 U' B2 Uw Fw L2 Rw D' Uw2 U2 R' B R2 B Uw' Fw2 L2 Rw2 F L F2 L2 R Uw2 L' U' Rw' F L' D2 L R U' F' R' Fw' L
*5. *Lw2 B Fw2 R' Bw' Lw2 B' Dw' F2 D R2 Dw2 U' L B F2 Lw R' D2 U' Rw' D Dw2 R Fw2 Uw2 U Bw' U R' F Dw' U2 L2 D' F2 L2 Lw Rw2 D2 Uw2 U' R Fw' D Lw' B' R' Uw2 L' Lw2 F' L2 F2 Rw2 Bw Fw2 L' Bw L2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=5 / dUdU u=2,d=-2 / ddUU u=-4,d=-1 / UdUd u=2,d=1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=3 / Uddd
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=3 / dUdU u=0,d=-3 / ddUU u=-1,d=3 / UdUd u=4,d=-5 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=4 / dUUd
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=5 / dUdU u=6,d=1 / ddUU u=2,d=-4 / UdUd u=-1,d=1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=6 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=1 / dUdU u=0,d=-2 / ddUU u=4,d=6 / UdUd u=-2,d=5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=3 / UddU
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=-1 / dUdU u=4,d=-3 / ddUU u=-4,d=6 / UdUd u=1,d=5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=1 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R L' U B U' L B' l b
*2. *U L' R U' B L' B U B' l r' u
*3. *R' U' L' B' R L' U B b u'
*4. *U R B' L R' L U' l' u
*5. *R' L R' U' L' R L' U' r b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(4, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-5, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 5) / (3, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, 3)
*2. *(1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-4, 3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)
*3. *(1, 6) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 4) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (1, 0) /
*4. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (2, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4)
*5. *(-2, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (2, 4) / (6, 0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *D' U' R' U R U' R' D' U' D' U'
*2. *L D' U D' L U' R' L' U' D' U'
*3. *R' D L' U' R' L R' L' D' R' U'
*4. *D L D' L R L' D U' D' U'
*5. *R L' U' D' L' R U D U' D' U'


----------



## pyr14 (Dec 22, 2015)

skewb: (10.37), 10.30, (7.01), 8.75, 8.61 (ao5 = 9.22)
pyraminx: 4.42, 6.19, 6.13, 6.18, 5.43 (ao5 = 5.91)
sq1: (42.37), 37.06, 33.70, 31.79, (25.71) [ao5 = 34.18] {lol, times gradually decrease from solve one to solve 5}
clock: (14.13), (9.87), 12.26, 13.99, 13.55 (ao5 = 13.26)
2x2: 4.38, 5.43, 11.63, 3.49, 4.00 (ao5 = 4.60)
OH: 47.01, 42.37, 44.98, 39.54, 46.66 (ao5 = 44.67)
3x3: 19.70, 16.05, 19.18, 13.20, 19.52 (ao5 = 18.25)
megaminx: 2:10.64, 1:54.78+, 1:56.11, 2:03.39, 2:05.12+ (ao5 = 2:01.54) just got blocked for sub 2 avg..... ((((


----------



## mafergut (Dec 22, 2015)

*2x2x2:* 5.58, (5.28), 6.18, 5.79, (7.34) = *5.85* // It could have been a bit better, all scrambles were easy enough
*3x3x3:* 18.74, (17.95), 18.38, (24.34), 19.71 = *18.94* // Got nervous after 3 first nice solves but overall a decent Ao5
*3x3x3 OH:* 50.58, 46.93, 40.49, (34.59), (50.84) = *46.00* // Only a couple decent solves in there


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 22, 2015)

megaminx: 1:16.76, 1:12.06, 1:09.19, 1:18.57, 1:18.14 = 1:15.65


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 22, 2015)

*2x2:* (3.31), 8.25, 7.65, (15.42), 6.65 = *7.52*
*3x3:* 20.54, 19.95, (17.64), (23.21), 22.20 = *20.90*
*4x4:* 1:14.65, 1:14.73, (1:22.98), (1:13.69), 1:13.97 = *1:14.45*
*6x6:* (5:36.38), 5:31.98, (5:18.14), 5:33.93, 5:24.94 = *5:30.28*
*3BLD:* 3:09.49, 2:45.38, 3:01.97 = *2:45.38*
*4BLD:* 20:06.06, 14:55.05, 15:28.94 = *14:55.05*
*MBLD:* 2/3 = *1 13:54.01*
*234: 1:57.48*
*Mega:* 1:40.65, 1:42.98, 1:40.10, (1:49.20), (1:33.50) = *1:41.24*
*Pyra:* 12.42, (16.85), 10.79, (10.64), 12.23 = *11.81*
*Sq1:* (1:15.31), 1:05.20, (59.59), 1:04.19, 1:03.97+ = *1:04.46*


----------



## asacuber (Dec 23, 2015)

2x2: 2.61, (5.44), 4.48, (2.59), 5.00 = 4.03 //Scrambles had waaay more potential. counting 5 ruined it.
Pyraminx: 11.70, (14.76), 9.88, (7.67), 9.81= 10.46 //Decent considering I don't practice pyra nowadays.
3x3: (14.40), 16.78, 16.35, (17.75), 17.49= 16.87 // 2slo4me
OH: 35.43, (DNF), (29.24), 36.67, 42.14= 38.08 // PB avg and single!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 23, 2015)

222: (4.71), 4.83, 5.35, (6.51), 5.11 = 5.10
333: 15.41, (17.40), (12.67), 15.48, 15.,76 = 15.55
444: (1:02.02), 1:02.82, 1:13.56, (1:18.75), 1:11.86 = 1:09.41 (absolutely awful)
555: (1:38.66), 1:55.66, (1:59.67), 1:51.99, 1:49.85 = 1:52.51
666: 3:40.52, 3:46.44, (3:36.07), (3:49.74), 3:48.88 = 3:45.28
777: 5:58.03, 5:48.73, (6:24.92), (5:47.68), 6:03.85 = 5:56.87
2-4: 1:32.25
2-5: 3:14.16
Megaminx: (2:30.14), 2:44.07, 2:34.32, (4:43.63), 3:00.05 = 2:46.15 (lol I messed up bad on the 4th solve)
Pyraminx: 10.81, (13.13), 10.37, 10.35, (8.89) = 10.51
Skewb: 13.19, 11.56, (19.74+), (10.94+), 12.87 = 12.54
SQ1: 1:16.30, 1:08.26+, (1:38.02), (1:00.17), 1:23.36 = 1:15.97
OH: 1:09.21, 1:26.28, (59.70), 1:37.74, (1:39.63) = 1:24.41
FMC: 53



Spoiler



x' R2 L U' B L D2 (cross) L U2 L' F' U F (F2L1) L U' L2 U L (F2L2) U R' L U' L' U' R (F2L3) U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R (F2L4) F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (OLL) R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' (PLL, AUF)


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 24, 2015)

*MBLD*: 0/2 in 17:49.21

Both were off by a three cycle, and I had to re memo the second cube's edges thrice because of mistakes.


----------



## Dene (Dec 25, 2015)

*3x3:* 15.10, (19.64), 16.24, (10.62), 17.72 = 16.35
*4x4:* (49.36), 1:02.06, (DNF), 1:03.58, 1:01.76 = 1:02.47
*5x5:* 1:35.26, 1:45.24, 1:35.16, (1:32.54), (1:48.14) = 1:38.55
*6x6:* (3:05.37), (2:42.71), 3:03.29, 2:44.70, 2:58.91 = 2:55.63
*7x7:* 4:30.60, (4:24.36), 4:43.35, (4:54.46), 4:29.16 = 4:34.73
*OH:* (40.22), 30.03, 30.89, (28.48), 38.63 = 33.18
*Megaminx:* 1:54.51, (1:46.89), 1:59.66, 1:52.39, (1:59.84) = 1:55.52


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 25, 2015)

*3X3X3:* 18.06 18.89 (22.21) 19.90 (15.16) = *18.95*


----------



## Bogdan (Dec 28, 2015)

*2x2x2:* (3.10), 5.45, (6.69), 5.69, 6.33-> *5.82*
*3x3x3:* 19.54, (21.47), (17.67), 18.17, 18.88-> *18.86*
*4x4x4:* (1:17.74), 1:18.08, (1:27.75), 1:20.87, 1:27.23-> *1:22.06*
*5x5x5:* (3:39.66), (2:29.15), 2:43.13, 2:46.40, 2:43.52-> *2:44.35*
*7x7x7:* 9:08.48, 8:33.33, (8:32.91), (9:51.35), 8:56.26-> *8:52.69* (Pb)
*2x2x2BLD:* 1:23.21, 1:10.52, 1:56.21-> *1:10.52*
*3x3x3BLD:* DNF, 6:00.23, 5:01.69-> *5:01.69*
*MBLD: 2/2, 13:54.36*
*3x3x3OH:* (38.35), 32.64, 32.78, (30.98), 36.06-> *33.83*
*234*-> *1:44.71*
*2345*-> *4:30.27*
*megaminx:* 3:01.36, 2:53.63, 2:54.69, (3:13.51), (2:38.29)-> *2:56.56*
*sq-1:* (58.58), 46.93, 49.76, 43.92, (41.48)-> *46.87*
*skewb:* 9.37, 8.68, (12.49), (7.97), 12.44-> *10.16*

*3x3x3FM:* 34 moves
Solution: R2 L' D L R' U2 R D R' U2 R2 D' R' F2 D R D2 B' D B L D' R2 D L' D' R D2 R D F D2 F' U

U //premove
R2 L' D L //2x2x2
* D R D' R' F2 //2x2x3
D R D2 B' D B //f2l-1
** D' R' D2 R D F D2 F' //orient edges
U //undo premove

insertions:

* R' U2 R D R' U2 R D' (3 moves cancelation)
** L D' R2 D L' D' R2 D (3 moves cancelation)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 29, 2015)

I thought I would mention that I'm waiting to hear from Oscar about the resetting of the competition at the beginning of the new year. At this point I'm guessing that we will forego having week 53 and just begin again with week 1 next year. I'll let you know more when I find out what we're doing.


----------



## h2f (Dec 29, 2015)

*3x3x3FM: 39 moves*
Solution: U L' R F' D L' U R' L' U L D L' U' L2 U' L U2 L' U2 L R' U' R U R' U' R U' R U B' R' F R B R' F' U2
U L' R F' // eo
D L' U // 2x2x1
R' D* L U' L U2 L' U2 L//2x2x3
R' U' R U R' U' R//f2l-1
U' R U R'**U2//AB4C

*D' L' U L D L' U' L
**R B' R' F R B R' F'


----------



## Iggy (Dec 29, 2015)

5BLD: DNF, 6:09.83, DNF

2nd best success ever


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 30, 2015)

Results: congrats to Iggy, jaysammay and Isaac 

*2x2x2*(30)

 2.27 DanpHan
 2.31 WACWCA
 2.86 hssandwich
 2.87 Iggy
 2.95 Isaac Lai
 3.17 Lapinsavant
 3.32 G2013
 3.83 Paarth Chhabra
 3.91 JustinTimeCuber
 3.93 jaysammey777
 4.03 asacuber
 4.09 Torch
 4.14 Jbacboy
 4.31 turtwig
 4.42 CyanSandwich
 4.46 ichcubegern
 4.60 pyr14
 5.10 Ordway Persyn
 5.30 connorlacrosse
 5.37 giorgi
 5.78 evileli
 5.82 Bogdan
 5.85 mafergut
 6.58 h2f
 6.79 JoshuaStacker
 7.25 Kenneth Svendson
 7.52 Sergeant Baboon
 7.92 Schmidt
 9.02 arbivara
 14.79 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(38)

 8.22 Lapinsavant
 8.69 DanpHan
 10.56 Isaac Lai
 10.73 hssandwich
 10.85 Iggy
 11.07 Jbacboy
 11.22 giorgi
 11.51 qaz
 11.94 WACWCA
 12.26 Torch
 12.50 G2013
 12.52 bh13
 12.64 JustinTimeCuber
 13.10 jaysammey777
 13.17 ichcubegern
 14.40 Cale S
 14.78 turtwig
 14.90 timmthelion
 15.29 Ordway Persyn
 15.64 Kenneth Svendson
 15.92 CyanSandwich
 16.35 Dene
 16.87 asacuber
 18.18 evileli
 18.25 pyr14
 18.86 Bogdan
 18.94 mafergut
 18.95 MarcelP
 20.90 Sergeant Baboon
 22.81 h2f
 23.83 Schmidt
 24.84 Jason Green
 26.50 deathbat
 29.94 grahamd511
 30.03 connorlacrosse
 31.39 JoshuaStacker
 32.60 arbivara
 39.22 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(18)

 38.01 Lapinsavant
 47.29 Iggy
 50.12 Isaac Lai
 51.62 WACWCA
 53.56 Torch
 54.71 hssandwich
 59.47 jaysammey777
 59.68 Cale S
 1:01.03 Kenneth Svendson
 1:02.47 Dene
 1:05.80 giorgi
 1:09.41 Ordway Persyn
 1:13.82 JustinTimeCuber
 1:14.45 Sergeant Baboon
 1:21.79 evileli
 1:22.06 Bogdan
 1:30.04 h2f
 2:33.83 JoshuaStacker
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:10.39 Lapinsavant
 1:31.62 Iggy
 1:38.55 Dene
 1:44.32 Cale S
 1:52.50 Ordway Persyn
 1:56.11 Jbacboy
 1:56.95 turtwig
 2:02.76 Paarth Chhabra
 2:09.45 Torch
 2:09.75 jaysammey777
 2:21.30 Kenneth Svendson
 2:26.45 JustinTimeCuber
 2:34.79 Isaac Lai
 2:44.35 Bogdan
 3:39.30 h2f
*6x6x6*(7)

 2:54.82 Iggy
 2:55.63 Dene
 3:43.87 jaysammey777
 3:45.28 Ordway Persyn
 4:35.48 JustinTimeCuber
 4:48.51 Kenneth Svendson
 5:30.28 Sergeant Baboon
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:34.37 Dene
 5:18.07 jaysammey777
 5:56.87 Ordway Persyn
 6:07.68 yoinneroid
 7:39.62 JustinTimeCuber
 7:43.48 Kenneth Svendson
 8:52.69 Bogdan
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 18.31 Lapinsavant
 19.91 Iggy
 20.85 hssandwich
 20.92 Jbacboy
 20.98 Isaac Lai
 21.34 qaz
 22.71 Paarth Chhabra
 24.15 ichcubegern
 24.88 Torch
 29.44 giorgi
 30.89 jaysammey777
 33.18 Dene
 33.83 Bogdan
 36.21 Cale S
 38.08 asacuber
 40.26 Kenneth Svendson
 41.01 JustinTimeCuber
 44.67 pyr14
 46.00 mafergut
 1:18.17 arbivara
 1:24.41 Ordway Persyn
 1:24.75 JoshuaStacker
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:03.13 Cale S
 1:14.65 Kenneth Svendson
 1:57.68 hssandwich
 3:15.28 jaysammey777
 DNF JustinTimeCuber
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(9)

 19.95 hssandwich
 24.83 Torch
 27.66 h2f
 30.50 jaysammey777
 55.52 Isaac Lai
 1:10.52 Bogdan
 1:30.97 JustinTimeCuber
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 35.68 Iggy
 53.19 Cale S
 1:24.92 Torch
 1:38.84 h2f
 2:03.03 hssandwich
 2:20.88 ichcubegern
 2:45.38 Sergeant Baboon
 3:42.88 jaysammey777
 3:53.87 Isaac Lai
 5:01.69 Bogdan
 DNF MatsBergsten
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 3:06.18 Iggy
 5:39.60 MatsBergsten
10:43.42 h2f
14:55.05 Sergeant Baboon
17:19.30 ichcubegern
 DNF Torch
 DNF jaysammey777
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 6:09.83 Iggy
18:10.00 MatsBergsten
40:07.00 Kit Clement
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

18/24 (57:48)  kamilprzyb
6/6 (28:17)  MatsBergsten
3/3 (13:34)  jaysammey777
2/2 ( 2:23)  Iggy
2/2 (13:54)  Bogdan
2/3 (13:54)  Sergeant Baboon
4/7 (55:50)  Kit Clement
0/2 (17:49)  Isaac Lai
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 46.22 jaysammey777
 1:16.29 Torch
 1:56.51 MatsBergsten
 1:56.60 Isaac Lai
 3:17.82 JustinTimeCuber
*2-3-4 Relay*(11)

 59.73 Iggy
 1:05.95 Torch
 1:14.51 Isaac Lai
 1:24.36 jaysammey777
 1:32.25 Ordway Persyn
 1:39.09 Kenneth Svendson
 1:44.71 Bogdan
 1:57.48 Sergeant Baboon
 1:57.83 JustinTimeCuber
 2:27.50 Schmidt
 3:41.45 JoshuaStacker
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 2:42.24 Iggy
 3:14.16 Ordway Persyn
 3:17.40 Torch
 3:35.00 Isaac Lai
 3:43.85 jaysammey777
 4:07.88 Kenneth Svendson
 4:10.64 JustinTimeCuber
 4:30.27 Bogdan
*Magic*(3)

 1.29 jaysammey777
 3.34 JoshuaStacker
 3.72 JustinTimeCuber
*Master Magic*(2)

 4.50 jaysammey777
 6.17 JoshuaStacker
*Skewb*(16)

 4.44 Isaac Lai
 4.73 Cale S
 4.87 hssandwich
 5.23 Jbacboy
 6.81 connorlacrosse
 6.84 qaz
 6.99 Paarth Chhabra
 8.96 Torch
 9.22 pyr14
 9.30 Iggy
 10.16 Bogdan
 10.69 turtwig
 11.84 jaysammey777
 12.54 Ordway Persyn
 14.21 JustinTimeCuber
 18.65 JoshuaStacker
*Clock*(6)

 9.69 Iggy
 11.79 jaysammey777
 13.27 pyr14
 15.84 Kenneth Svendson
 30.01 arbivara
 2:00.92 JustinTimeCuber
*Pyraminx*(18)

 3.78 Isaac Lai
 4.39 hssandwich
 4.44 Iggy
 5.91 pyr14
 6.28 Torch
 6.62 Cale S
 6.63 jaysammey777
 6.65 Paarth Chhabra
 8.95 JoshuaStacker
 9.35 JustinTimeCuber
 9.67 CyanSandwich
 10.18 Kenneth Svendson
 10.46 asacuber
 10.51 Ordway Persyn
 10.99 connorlacrosse
 11.81 Sergeant Baboon
 13.77 Schmidt
 16.75 Jbacboy
*Megaminx*(13)

 1:15.65 JianhanC
 1:20.58 jaysammey777
 1:24.25 Iggy
 1:26.92 Isaac Lai
 1:41.24 Sergeant Baboon
 1:51.12 Torch
 1:55.52 Dene
 2:01.54 pyr14
 2:17.90 Cale S
 2:46.15 Ordway Persyn
 2:56.56 Bogdan
 3:26.04 JustinTimeCuber
 4:26.34 JoshuaStacker
*Square-1*(12)

 12.40 Raptor56
 17.41 Iggy
 18.22 hssandwich
 20.51 qaz
 32.31 jaysammey777
 34.18 pyr14
 34.29 Cale S
 40.47 Isaac Lai
 46.87 Bogdan
 1:01.77 JustinTimeCuber
 1:04.45 Sergeant Baboon
 1:15.97 Ordway Persyn
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

27 guusrs
28 okayama
29 jaysammey777
34 Bogdan
36 alex insolito
37 arbivara
39 h2f
42 Isaac Lai
48 JustinTimeCuber
53 Ordway Persyn

*Contest results*

286 Iggy
263 jaysammey777
235 Isaac Lai
194 Torch
188 hssandwich
171 JustinTimeCuber
147 Ordway Persyn
145 Cale S
138 Bogdan
136 Lapinsavant
117 Kenneth Svendson
111 Jbacboy
103 Dene
98 Sergeant Baboon
95 pyr14
89 ichcubegern
83 WACWCA
82 h2f
82 Paarth Chhabra
80 qaz
77 giorgi
72 DanpHan
70 MatsBergsten
64 turtwig
61 asacuber
59 kamilprzyb
57 G2013
51 JoshuaStacker
49 CyanSandwich
40 connorlacrosse
38 evileli
35 arbivara
33 mafergut
30 bh13
29 Kit Clement
24 Schmidt
24 timmthelion
20 guusrs
19 okayama
17 JianhanC
16 Raptor56
16 alex insolito
14 MarcelP
11 yoinneroid
10 Jason Green
9 deathbat
8 grahamd511


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 30, 2015)

I was 6th wtf


----------

